# I/O goes in reverse in both forward and reverse



## jrh2581 (Jan 22, 2016)

Have had my 98 SeaRay sundeck (5.0 Mercruiser/Alpha one) in Santa Rosa sound wet slip for 2 months. I know that was a mistake. Got it out today and back on trailer, but going from slip to ramp, it went in reverse when in forward AND in reverse. Interesting half mile trip! I have pressure washed the boat and am trying to figure out what is going on. Worked fine last several trips - this is the first time this has happened. Also - new to area and need a boat mechanic - any advice appreciated. 
Rob

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm no expert but it sounds simple like your shift cable needs adjusting. If you've got time and basic hand tools, look at youtube. Here's what I came across.
Wish you the best with it.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

This is going to sound crazy.


Did someone steal your RH prop and replace it with a LH prop?

Go look at your prop.


----------



## jrh2581 (Jan 22, 2016)

Stoker1 said:


> I'm no expert but it sounds simple like your shift cable needs adjusting. If you've got time and basic hand tools, look at youtube. Here's what I came across.
> Wish you the best with it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s_tgevX2aI


That was my first thought, but I couldn't understand how both directions would go in reverse. Hopefully it is that. I'm not very mechanical, but I will give that a shot. Also, my motor trim is out - won't trim up at all. Need a good, reasonable mechanic near Navarre area. Any recommendations? 
Thanks Stoker!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I would call Shane Livingston.


----------



## jrh2581 (Jan 22, 2016)

X-Shark said:


> This is going to sound crazy.
> 
> 
> Did someone steal your RH prop and replace it with a LH prop?
> ...


Definitely the same prop. That's OK, doesn't sound any crazier than I looked coming into the boat ramp in reverse.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Does it come out of gear when in neutral or stay in reverse when shifting. If it stays in reverse, a broken cable.


----------



## jrh2581 (Jan 22, 2016)

I believe it stayed in neutral but not 100% sure. I backed out of slip in reverse - seemed normal, then briefly through neutral to forward. In forward, it kept going in reverse and more throttle meant more speed in reverse. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jrh2581 (Jan 22, 2016)

sealark said:


> Does it come out of gear when in neutral or stay in reverse when shifting. If it stays in reverse, a broken cable.


It's an older boat, so I'm going to try to fix it with minimal experience. Could this be due to the extended saltwater exposure on the outdrive (is that cable exposed) or is this a break that would likely occur nearer the throttle? Thanks for the info. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

What you said makes me believe its stuck in reverse. Now figure out why. Merccruiser? ?? To me is shifting electrical or by cable? ??


----------



## jrh2581 (Jan 22, 2016)

sealark said:


> What you said makes me believe its stuck in reverse. Now figure out why. Merccruiser? ?? To me is shifting electrical or by cable? ??


1998 Mercruiser - cable I'm sure.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You will have to check the cable and shift connection to find the reason.


----------



## jrh2581 (Jan 22, 2016)

Finally got a chance to look under the hood yesterday and even I (no experience) can see some issues. One of the 2 throttle cables (the one on top - forward I suspect) is not attached where it should be. Pic attached - it is the one with brass colored threaded rod.







With some digging in the engine, I was able to locate the screw that should be holding it in place.







So I think I can handle that. The youtube video makes that pretty clear. My remaining question is with the rod/cylinder/cable to its right. It is also unattached and seems like it should be, but it is less obvious how or where it goes. Can't find this element on any videos, etc. Any ideas what it is, what it does, how it attaches and to what? Thanks in advance for all the help - especially sealark. 
Rob

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Sequence goes as followed. Inspect threads on shift brkt. If good then remove nut from that stud and use blue lock tight and reinstall stud into brkt. Install spring and flat washer onto stud,then shift cable barrel,then shift assist cylinder,flat washer and new nut. I would recheck you cable adjustment before installing it though. Oh,cable and assist cylinder run below stud so holes should be at 12 o'clock.


----------



## jrh2581 (Jan 22, 2016)

bonita dan said:


> Sequence goes as followed. Inspect threads on shift brkt. If good then remove nut from that stud and use blue lock tight and reinstall stud into brkt. Install spring and flat washer onto stud,then shift cable barrel,then shift assist cylinder,flat washer and new nut. I would recheck you cable adjustment before installing it though. Oh,cable and assist cylinder run below stud so holes should be at 12 o'clock.


Ok - so what Ive been calling the "extra" cable, looks more like a shock - no cable runs in or out - that is the shift assist? I put it back together as shown below. Look OK? Don't have it back in water yet, but the shifting seems smooth. Am going to try to run with muffs, but I understand you often need the resistance of the water to get propeller going?








Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I hope you waved to the other boaters while you passed them going backwards


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> I hope you waved to the other boaters while you passed them going backwards


Your a big help now ain't ya!

But yea man that looks right except I don't see the spring in the shifter brkt,you need to tighten up that nut obviously and is that a wire coming out the back of the shift assist cylinder? And no the prop does not need to be in the water to engage it,it just helps to slow the prop down between fwd. and rev. shift.


----------



## jrh2581 (Jan 22, 2016)

bonita dan said:


> Your a big help now ain't ya!
> 
> But yea man that looks right except I don't see the spring in the shifter brkt,you need to tighten up that nut obviously and is that a wire coming out the back of the shift assist cylinder? And no the prop does not need to be in the water to engage it,it just helps to slow the prop down between fwd. and rev. shift.


Didn't find any other springs. Nut is tightened and took it out yesterday. Seemed to run fine. It does look like a wire coming out there, but its just a lighting wire that lined up that way in the pic. Unless a missing spring is an issue I need to resolve, I think I'm good for now. Thanks for the help!!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Just looked at mine. The spring should go over the stud shoulder, then a washer to keep the cable barrel away from the brkt. Follow?


----------



## jrh2581 (Jan 22, 2016)

bonita dan said:


> Just looked at mine. The spring should go over the stud shoulder, then a washer to keep the cable barrel away from the brkt. Follow?


I think so, but if not too much trouble, could you take a pic? Thanks again Dan!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Notice the spring is riding on the stud shoulder,pushing on the flat washer to keep it away from the shifter brkt.


----------

